# Savage Edge



## battman1

Picked one up the other day and was going to save up for a nice scope but have been hearing good things about the Center Point scopes so I figured I'd give those a try.Got to shoot it today even with the wind we had.I was shooting 55 grn. Win. Ballistic Silveryips.Finally got a good group shooting between wind gusts.Last three were 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## ebbs

> Last three were 3/4 of an inch.


That's awesome!


----------



## youngdon

Which caliber did you get? Whichever it seems to be a shooter. Post up when you get a chance to shoot wih no wind. I'd be interested to see what you can do with it.


----------



## battman1

Thanks,I got it in 22-250.Still getting all my stuff together.Hope I can get out next weekend and scare a coyote or two.


----------



## youngdon

I laugh at myself when I think of scaring them. I shot at one a couple of months ago while he was dumping, my sticks were not settled as he came in before I was even finished setting up caller was not on but the decoy was. The sticks sank as I pulled the trigger and I think I hit the turd coming out, he ran about 30 yds and stopped to sniff,lick whatever his butt as I shot him dead. Poor guy last thing he smelled was crap.


----------



## ebbs

> Poor guy last thing he smelled was crap.


Bahahahahahahahaha! That's easily the funniest thing I've heard you say since your "wiener measuring" comment! Shot a deer with my bow when he was taking a leak one year. I still laugh when I think about it.


----------



## youngdon

It always makes me laugh to think of that.


----------



## battman1

You couldn't even wait for him to pinch it off?


----------



## youngdon

Nope, he was too close to my caller.


----------



## ebbs

battman1 said:


> You couldn't even wait for him to pinch it off?


Serves that wiley old yote right. Doubt he'd wait on a meal to pinch one off before he ate the whole thing fur and all. Though I suppose most animals a coyote would eat just crap as they walk. LOL.


----------



## youngdon

ROFLMAO, ebbs it was wiener fighting , lets not make this into something its not OK ?


----------



## ebbs

potayto, potahto - tomayto, tomahto. You get the idea!


----------



## battman1

Yall lost me.


----------



## youngdon

He was referencing a post I had made a while back about other forums where people are always trying to one up the other guy aka wiener fighting. Sorry we kind of hijacked your thread with giggles. We'll be waiting for news from the fields of Ray county MO.


----------



## battman1

Oh ok gotchya.No problem doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## ebbs

My bad too. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## michael

battman1 your gonna love that edge. I just bought one myself about 2 weeks ago in .223 rem. I see the ballistic tips are working well for you. If you don't mind a recommendation...the hornady v-max bullets shoot really well thru mine and are cheaper than the winchesters where i live. Also i don't know what kind of twist rate your rifle has but it maybe pretty fast,(mines 1:9 and it likes heavy bullets) u may want to pick up some heavier stuff and see what it will do. The 55gr v-max's go into bout an inch but i got some 68gr hollow points to shoot almost 1/2 inch in mine. Good luck shooting, looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## ebbs

In my experience heavier is MOST OFTEN (not always) better when it comes to accuracy. The trick is to find a bullet with a high ballistic coefficient to max accuracy AND trajectory. Seems like every gun has a favorite load it'll do this with. My 300 WM LOVES, LOVES, LOVES 180 Grain Spire point Hornady Interlocks. Same hole at 100 yards over and over. Most guys on this sight seem to prefer the 165 in that round, just depends on the shooter and the rifle.


----------



## battman1

Thanks fellas.I think its a 1:12 if I remeber right.I am going to try the v- max's next time, and I'm going to talk to a gunsmith later to see about getting the trigger lightened up some.


----------



## ebbs

> ...and I'm going to talk to a gunsmith later to see about getting the trigger lightened up some.


Fantastic idea. I for one LOVE a crazy light trigger. I want it to surprise me every time.


----------



## battman1

Talked with a gunsmith today and he said $70 and it would take 10 days to get it done.I guess hes real busy or something.I'm going to call another one today and see what they say.


----------



## ebbs

battman1 said:


> Talked with a gunsmith today and he said $70 and it would take 10 days to get it done.I guess hes real busy or something.I'm going to call another one today and see what they say.


This might interest you if you wanna save $70 and not wait 10 days... 15 Minute Trigger Job


----------



## bar-d

I have a Model 200 XP Stevens .223. The trigger is not the Accutrigger but the standard Model 110 Savage trigger used on everything pre-Accutrigger. I don't know if yours uses the same one but if it does you can get some adjustment by turning the screw that supports the trigger spring on the right side of the trigger. You can see a picture of this in a Gun Blast article on the Stevens Model 200. http://www.gunblast.com/Stevens-200.htm Check it out and see if it is like your trigger. I adjusted my .223 trigger and reduced the pull by about half. Same thing on an older Savage Model 110 .243. If you adjust yours, just make sure and index the screw on one of the quarterly stops. Also, after adjustment make SURE your safety engages correctly.


----------



## battman1

Thanks fellas.I'll check it out later on.


----------



## battman1

Got to shoot it some more today.Shooting 50 grn. Win. Silver Ballisti






c Tips at 100 yrds.These were 7 shot groups.Got to work on getting those fliers in there but all in all not to awful bad.


----------



## ebbs

Not bad at all for a "bargain" rifle! Haha, I think most guys would be happy with early groups in any gun.


----------



## bar-d

Goes to show you, you don't have to pay top dollar for a reliable, accurate rifle. A policy I have subscribed to for years. Nice shooting.


----------



## battman1

Thanks fellas.I've always liked to take cheaper stuff and get it to perform like more expensive stuff.


----------



## ebbs

Battman1, thought you might like to see this. Your new rifle is the cover story of this month's Guns & Ammo!


----------



## battman1

Hey thanks I'll have to go pick that up.


----------



## battman1

Just ordered a Rifle Basix adjustable trigger for it today.Hopefully get to shoot it next week.


----------



## ebbs

battman1 said:


> Just ordered a Rifle Basix adjustable trigger for it today.Hopefully get to shoot it next week.


I know you'll love it battman. Dad had a savage 110 about 12 or 13 years ago that had a horrible stock trigger (before the accu-trigger was out). He and a buddy each installed rifle basix triggers in them and they worked perfectly. I don't think you'll be disappointed, and the investment is pretty minimal too.


----------



## battman1

Thats good to hear.The gunsmith wanted $70 and 10 days to do it.This was $85 and I can set it the way I want.


----------



## poe

I just picked up an EDGE in 22-250 and I am really happy with it so far. I loaded up some 40 gr V Max's for it and I am allred getting 4 shots I can cover with a quarter and 100 yards.


----------



## youngdon

That's pretty good shooting, and a good job on picking a starting load.


----------



## ebbs

poe said:


> I just picked up an EDGE in 22-250 and I am really happy with it so far. I loaded up some 40 gr V Max's for it and I am allred getting 4 shots I can cover with a quarter and 100 yards.


Scratch my question about your accuracy on this load. Happened to see the other thread before this one. Very nice groups man. Gotta love Savage and their out of the box accuracy. I'm surprised I don't have more of them, LOL!


----------



## youngdon

There is still time ebbs, and they are still makin' em.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> There is still time ebbs, and they are still makin' em.


 Yea thats right YD, seeing as your looking for a 22-250 ( 22-25 ) and its probably the cheapest one on the market now, so forget getting new shoes and go out and get the stocking stuffer?


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> There is still time ebbs, and they are still makin' em.


ROFL! Tell me about it. I was out dove hunting a few weeks ago and saw a coyote at about 600 yards just standing there eyeing us up. I was wishing for a long gun that could have made easy work of that distance.


----------



## poe

yeah I am loving the savage. The edge might not be the best looking gun ever made but it is one heck of a shooter at a very low price. I also got a 300 win mag this year and the acutrigger and acu stock are great. Ill be sticking with savage for a long time.


----------

